# Thanksgiving is only several days away.



## ScottySkis (Nov 12, 2012)

I was just wondering since it is reasonable to look at the forecast if there is a chance of snow storm coming to the Catskills, or south Vermont, or even cold temperatures so I can go skiing on T day. Does any good weather people maybe know.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like colder nights are returning from what I saw for Kton and Cannon.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahhhh, yes, great Thanksgiving week skiing.  It's like the great white whale.  I dream of it every year, but I know it's not likely to happen.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe the most likely hours for skiing, now that some resorts/trails have lights, will be ~3-9am...the new norm for November and December....God I hope not..LOL.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I was just wondering since it is reasonable to look at the forecast if there is a chance of snow storm coming to the Catskills, or south Vermont, or even cold temperatures so I can go skiing on T day. Does any good weather people maybe know.



Snowmaking through New England resorts is resuming, like Loon, K, SB.  Temps (wet-bulb temps) look favorable for most of this week...no significant warmup and air remains dry.  Some daytime breaks base-to-midslope or so possible this week/weekend--still summit snowmaking.  This oughta help terrain coverage quite a bit and support opening days for some.   

Looking at storm potential next week--probably not the greatest for significant snow.  Something looks to brew offshore and perhaps stay offshore just prior to T-day (a cut-off system)--not the northern generated system we'd like to see.  Maybe something swings in from the northwest during the holiday weekend but the pattern isn't really carved out for a bombshell storm just yet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 13, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Snowmaking through New England resorts is resuming, like Loon, K, SB.  Temps (wet-bulb temps) look favorable for most of this week...no significant warmup and air remains dry.  Some daytime breaks base-to-midslope or so possible this week/weekend--still summit snowmaking.  This oughta help terrain coverage quite a bit and support opening days for some.
> 
> Looking at storm potential next week--probably not the greatest for significant snow.  Something looks to brew offshore and perhaps stay offshore just prior to T-day (a cut-off system)--not the northern generated system we'd like to see.  Maybe something swings in from the northwest during the holiday weekend but the pattern isn't really carved out for a bombshell storm just yet.



Thank you for forecasting I alway appreciated it ,I need to check out your updated website.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Thank you for forecasting I alway appreciated it ,I need to check out your updated website.



The "newer" version of the "new" version is due out very soon!


----------



## hammer (Nov 14, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Snowmaking through New England resorts is resuming, like Loon, K, SB.  Temps (wet-bulb temps) look favorable for most of this week...no significant warmup and air remains dry.  Some daytime breaks base-to-midslope or so possible this week/weekend--still summit snowmaking.  This oughta help terrain coverage quite a bit and support opening days for some.
> 
> Looking at storm potential next week--probably not the greatest for significant snow.  Something looks to brew offshore and perhaps stay offshore just prior to T-day (a cut-off system)--not the northern generated system we'd like to see.  Maybe something swings in from the northwest during the holiday weekend but the pattern isn't really carved out for a bombshell storm just yet.



As long as it's cold enough to make WRODs at several ski areas I'll be OK...will likely go to Loon but will consider areas closer to home if the temps allow.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hunter is squandering decent snomaking temps....They want to wait for Perfect temps...Get over it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter is squandering decent snomaking temps....They want to wait for Perfect temps...Get over it!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
What the temperature been their this week at night?


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 14, 2012)

It was 25 last night.......


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 14, 2012)

The forecast for above 3000' for the next week here in the NEK = Clear, high 30-32 and low 18-20. 
Nice if you like the sun.
The overnight temps should allow for snowmaking.

This may be the most sunny days I've EVER seen in November


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 14, 2012)

This will almost certainly be the second year in a row Wachusett is not able to open the day after thanksgiving. Looking at the 7 days NWS forecast for the area, even at 1400 ft the lows only get down to 30 or lower 2 of the next 6 nights.

Have a funny feeling early season is going to be a repeat of last year


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2012)

The Sneak said:


> This will almost certainly be the second year in a row Wachusett is not able to open the day after thanksgiving. Looking at the 7 days NWS forecast for the area, even at 1400 ft the lows only get down to 30 or lower 2 of the next 6 nights.
> 
> Have a funny feeling early season is going to be a repeat of last year





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
No .


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 15, 2012)

Snowmaking efforts will be key for opening dates around Thanksgiving.  Unfortunately, the storm track looks very quiet through next week.  Temperatures remain seasonably cool to support mostly nighttime snowmaking.  If they take advantage of this snowmaking stretch, the pattern looks to shift a bit more favorable after Thanksgiving.  So, again, those resorts with aggressive snowmaking efforts should be in good shape.


----------



## pshydriad (Nov 15, 2012)

Can anyone point me to a definitive list of which mountains are open so far?  I magically have the day after Thanksgiving to myself and would like to use it as a warm up day.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 15, 2012)

pshydriad said:


> Can anyone point me to a definitive list of which mountains are open so far?  I magically have the day after Thanksgiving to myself and would like to use it as a warm up day.



http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports-by-region/northeast-snow-conditions

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/vermont

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/maine

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/new-hampshire

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports/new-york


----------

